# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  محمد

## يعقوب احمد يعقو

*[align=center]محمد!!

قبل 
الف ومية عام
حكموه بحكم الاعدام 
علشان سب السلطان 
وبعدين بعيد السلطان 
خففوهم بمؤبد!
***
وراح يهنيه السجان 
قله اصحى يا فلان 
وفجأة صرخ السجان
حاصروا كل الحيطان
من السجن 
هرب محمد..
*** 
وفتشوا كل الزنازين 
وقلبوا كل المساجين 
حتى لاقوا
كومة عظم 
ما عليها قطمة لحم 
قالوا لاقينا محمد
واجتمعوا كل المساجين 
وقالوا مبروك يا محمد 
مبروك بدل الاعدام 
اتخفف حكمك بمؤبد 
***
بعض اللي كانوا هناك 
قالوا :
من ثقوب العينين 
سالت دمعه مثل المي
اللي بتسيل من الثلج 
اللي ما عاد مجمد [/align]*

----------


## Taka

*يزاك الله ألف خير اخوي*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووووو على الطرح
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــــــــــــــــــلموووووو على الطرح الح ــــــــــــــــــلوو ...* 

*يـــــــــــــعطيكـ ربي ألـــــــــــــــــف عــــــــــآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـــ ...* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتـــــــــوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## مجد0

مشكور أخوي 
تحياتي

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
اخي كلمات رااائعه تسلم جميييل جداً  ما خطته 
يديك الله يعطيك العافيه يارب

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلم يمناك 

ماننحرم جديدكم 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتوو بفـــرحـ

----------

